# Bruce, Burt, and other CCC trails, Stowe VT



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I know there is a NE thread already but I figured this is obscure enough. Very interested in these trails, mainly bruce. Doing some research online is yielding some info, not much..Going to grab a map from the cross country center as I understand they have some. Sounds like skiers skate the lower sections of bruce..sounds like I'd be hiking parts of it, unless there is a turn off before? How challenging is the trail itself?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't really know anything about these trails. I've heard of Bruce but that's about it. 

There are a fair amount of Vermont splitters at Splitboard.com. You might ask around there. 

Another spot where you might have some luck is at the Alpinezone forums. It's a dedicated Northeast forum, so there are probably some folks who have experience with those trails.


----------

